

Darpa 100 Year STARSHIP Study RFI - mhb
https://www.fbo.gov/download/4e9/4e97f00f960077f97483818426f13673/RFI_-_100_Year_Starship_Study.pdf

======
lmarinho
I wonder, if Mars was an hospitable place, full of easy resources, would we
have colonized it already? To motivate a long term effort on starship building
maybe we should concentrate our efforts in finding a destiny that is enticing
enough for it to go. Like the Moon was back in the days.

~~~
danielamitay
Being the only species in the universe to be able to survive an extinction
level event is a pretty impressive goal.

Even if we couldn't communicate at all, it would be mind-blowing to know that
we have spread our species to other solar systems.

True immortality for the human race. That's an enticing destiny.

~~~
lmarinho
Surely those goals are worthy, and they resonate with me, you, and most people
here. Sadly, that doesn't seem to be the case for a lot o people out there.

That's why I think a concrete target (planet X has cool stuff, let's go see
it), with potential for immediate benefits, would greatly increase the support
for such an endeavor over the long term.

~~~
thwarted
_Surely those goals are worthy, and they resonate with me, you, and most
people here. Sadly, that doesn't seem to be the case for a lot o people out
there._

I agree with this assessment, but have trouble coming to terms with it and the
popularity of religions that offer an afterlife.

------
karamazov
This is absolutely awesome. I hope this project does well and inspires more
long term, high risk research.

------
tectonic
Links directly to a PDF, FYI.

